# Why? Pamelor-Nortriptaline(sp?)



## Vamplady (May 10, 2003)

Why? Am I hungry and gaining weight 1 week off of Effexor? I'm still on 10mg. Pamelor at night. Its making me crazy. I just want to eat. I am walking at least a mile every other day.I am not depressed or anxious. Just wondered if anyone had this happen?Vamplady


----------



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

I believe that Pamelor is an MAOI antidepressant if I'm not mistaken. I took Nardil (another MAOI) for several years and gained abou 25 lbs on it. I was hungry all the time. I normally weigh about 105 lbs so I hated that weight gain. I lost it all within a few months of getting off of it.


----------



## Rowe2 (Sep 26, 2002)

I gained weight like crazy on Pamelor..it's an older antidepressant, and the SSRI doesn't have the side effect, for instance Effexor. I took it over a year and didn't gain weight. I don't have a clue with Pamolor and Elavil does that.BTW..watch for heart palpatations on the Pamelor..bad side effects of it.


----------



## Vamplady (May 10, 2003)

Thanks for the two replies. I have quit the Pamelor as well. I couldn't stop eating or sleeping however my appetite may be more emotional than anything.I am thinking of trying St. John's Wort or something like that. We shall see.Vamplady


----------

